# Please help inside . . .



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

ok... As some of you know I am going to be getting a chi soon.. my first... 
I think I found the one ... from jenjohnston . . . she is white with some light fawn markings... I want to name her Tinkerbell... but I am not sure now.. I think alot of people name there dogs that... but then everytime I think of another cute name, I always go back to Tinkerbell... 
my other babies names are...
Andrew (eskie) its my husbands middle name,
Aries (kitty) its my hubby and my sign. (but we are going to be sending her away to another family I think  she is starting to get really mean... she needs to be an only child... she is hissing at us all the time, scratching us, and also attacking andrew... she is unpredictable.. and so its not something we want to teach our pups. )  
So in the near future its just going to be Andrew.. I sorta want to keep the "A" thing going on.. but then I dunno... I was also thinking of calling her Marie (my middle name) but again I dunno.. Please help...


----------



## jenjohnston02 (May 2, 2004)

**

if your sticking with a's i like Andrea , Annabell , Angel , Arctic (shes white)
well anyway there is a couple names. i do hope you find a home for the kitty my friend had a cat that started acting weird and then ended up attacking another friend of ours out of the blue it was odd. she found a single women who wasn't very active with many people and such, and she never had a problem with her after she got her so i don't know..


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

yeah i hope so.. I am going to be so sad to give her up  she was such a sweetei before... *tear*... 
I like Angel .. .. Anastasia . . . 
I also like the name Lacee (it means delicate) ?
or Tulip or Daisy or Petunia. .. . 
But again I keep going to Tinkerbell.... Confusion... lol.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hello! Sorry to hear you may need to give your kitty away. I am anxious to see how our cat Sassy responds to Bosco when we bring him home. She still has her claws (she is primarily an outdoor cat) but we do let her in at night. :shock: 

Anyway! Onto the name of your new little one. First, you must remember that Tinkerbell is a popular name because it is a really great name for a Chi! I don't think there is anything wrong with naming yours Tinkerbell (you could always call her Tinky for short!) especially as long as a friend or relative doesn't have a Chi already named that. Then things could get confusing!

As for 'A' names, I like: Annie, Ariel (lioness of God), Amore (love), Amber...


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

thanks boo. I thought of the name ariel also but my hubby said he likes Tinkerbell more.. lol.. 

So... I think its going to be Tinkerbell.... 
lol... I was thinking and well if i keep the "A" thing going then all my animals in the future I will want to do the same thing... and that will get hard so.. I think I am just going to stick with Tinkerbell.. unless... something from now till i adopt her changes...  lol. Thanks everyone for all you help. :-*


----------



## jenjohnston02 (May 2, 2004)

i like tinkerbell...it fits her.


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

lol yeah...  Thanks Jen. 
I am so happy I met you I might have never found my chi baby! I am so excited I have been doing tons of research lol.  I am such a good mommy lol... 
Seriously though thank you


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I have been also thinking of names and when I have a little girl i really wanted to call her tinkerbell but as you say it seems so common now I really like cutie names what about :

button
muffin
cupcake
sweetie
blossom
pip
twinkle
sweet pea
lilly

ok i am giving you all my potential names lol


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

awww ozzy those are all such cutsie names! I love them all.  lol.


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

I used to have a Tinkerbelle awhile back. I do think It's pretty common for Chis.

I used to name all my new pups names that matched. 

The last few of my cockapoos had these names.
Muffin-girl
Danish-Boy
Cupcake- Girl
:wav:


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

lol. cuddlemechi those are adorable names! I like the idea!


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

LOL me kids told me stop naming the dogs after food  

So I named my 2 new Chi's Moo and Sophie......Awe I kinda liked the food names better :wink:


----------

